
'Bitcoin creator': I do not have the courage - kartikkumar
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36213588
======
infodroid
So here we learn that the BBC, Andreson and Matonis agreed to send bitcoin to
the address generated in block 9.

But why would this be simpler than simply signing a message or simply moving a
small amount of bitcoin to another address?

~~~
ptrincr
It's not. Before this "experiment" began, there was already a balance of
around 18 BTC in this address. So there were already coins to move around to
prove he held the private key.

But lets say he does have the key, and the balance _was_ 0, the easiest way
would be to just sign a message with the private key.

Unless he does not have the key or, he doesn't know how to sign a message.

